
Ask HN: Would an SAT style score for LeetCode proficiency help with hiring? - arduinomancer
Just a hypothetical here:<p>What if there were a company that ran standardized in-person tests where candidates answer a whole bunch of LeetCode style questions then receive a score, similar to SATs.<p>Then when hiring engineers you can save a lot of time by just looking at their score rather than running them through a LeetCode style technical interview.<p>The tests would be run every couple months and use fresh questions so no one can just memorize them.<p>Thoughts? Would this help hiring developers and make the process more efficient?
======
rootshelled
While I love the idea I think it'll be very hard to pull off for these
reasons:

\- psuedo code or you'd need to implement a lot of languages

\- There are so many bloody patterns

\- The time it would take to fully take an SAT like test without narrowing
scope to an particular issue set (for example for an specific role) would be
immense, or there would be a lot of hurdle deciding what is in which scope.

